
Quick and dirty full-text search with SQLite3 and Golang - shakezula
https://dylanlott.com/quick-and-dirty-text-search-with-sqlite3-and-golang/
======
assafmo
[https://www.sqlite.org/fts5.html](https://www.sqlite.org/fts5.html)

